# P4SR alloy



## its-all-a-lie

I recently bought a ring that is hallmarked P4SR and after searching google for several hours all i have found about this alloy is that it contains Platinum, Palladium, Gold, and Silver. There is no mention of the percentages of each metal contained, only the list of metals. Does anyone know what the percentages would be?


----------



## etack

In this article it says it's sold at about a third of golds price so its not looking real high on the Au and Pt front.

Platina 4 

http://www.nationaljeweler.com/nj/fashion/a/~14685-Star-Ring-presents-new-metal


Eric


----------



## its-all-a-lie

etack said:


> In this article it says it's sold at about a third of golds price so its not looking real high on the Au and Pt front.
> 
> Platina 4
> 
> http://www.nationaljeweler.com/nj/fashion/a/~14685-Star-Ring-presents-new-metal
> 
> 
> Eric




I read that article yesterday, i guess the only way to know for sure how much of each it contains is to refine it.


----------



## butcher

but then you would know the alloy percentages contained plus a proprietary alloy formula.


----------



## its-all-a-lie

I guess this was not a popular alloy since none of the refiners or jewelers here know what it is. I think i will try to buy more of it until i have enough to make it worth refining to see what it contains, if i can get it for a decent price that is.


----------



## scrapman1077

"Platina 4 or P4 is a patented and uniquely innovative combination of 4 precious metals; silver, gold, palladium and platinum. These precious metals: .802% Silver,.062% Palladium, .0027% Gold, and .0012% Platinum"


----------



## AndyWilliams

scrapman1077 said:


> "Platina 4 or P4 is a patented and uniquely innovative combination of 4 precious metals; silver, gold, palladium and platinum. These precious metals: .802% Silver,.062% Palladium, .0027% Gold, and .0012% Platinum"



Scrapman, 

Are those decimals in the proper spaces?


----------



## its-all-a-lie

AndyWilliams said:


> scrapman1077 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Platina 4 or P4 is a patented and uniquely innovative combination of 4 precious metals; silver, gold, palladium and platinum. These precious metals: .802% Silver,.062% Palladium, .0027% Gold, and .0012% Platinum"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrapman,
> 
> Are those decimals in the proper spaces?
Click to expand...


Thanks for the info Scrapman, i have not been about to find this information anywhere.

I assume the content would be Silver 80.2%, Palladium 6.2%, Gold .2% and Platinum .12%. Would the remaining 13.28% would be Copper? Either way, it is not worth much more than the silver content, there is less than 50 cents worth of gold in the ring and around 20 cents in platinum if my math is right. I took it to a friend today with an AuRacle electronic tester like this one ( http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-GemOro-AuRACLE-AGT1-Electronic-Gold-Platinum-Tester-FREE-SHIPPING-/281031745950?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item416ecc219e) just to see what it reads on his machine and he tested it about 10 different times and every test showed a different result, Platinum on the first try, 18k 2nd try, nothing on the third try and everytime after that stayed in the gold but was different everytime. He said he had never saw the alloy before, he knows nothing about it and he would not be interested in buying it because he relies on his machine to tell him what it is.


----------



## scrapman1077

Andy, I found the numbers a while ago, had posted them on another forum, can't find the original source but I did a copy and past from the original source.


----------



## nickvc

This is a goid piece to have tested by xrf, if there's an NTR metals or anyone else near you with one, scrap yards sometimes have them too, get them to test it, I'm sure it would be useful to them to know what this alloy is in case they are offered it in any quantities. I'm sure we have several members who have and use them,maybe offer to post them your item and get them to test it, I'm sure the information could have value to other forum members.


----------



## its-all-a-lie

nickvc said:


> This is a goid piece to have tested by xrf, if there's an NTR metals or anyone else near you with one, scrap yards sometimes have them too, get them to test it, I'm sure it would be useful to them to know what this alloy is in case they are offered it in any quantities. I'm sure we have several members who have and use them,maybe offer to post them your item and get them to test it, I'm sure the information could have value to other forum members.





Good idea nick, i will make a point of calling a few of the scrapyards in the area and see if they have an xrf on hand. I will update this thread with any info i recieve. Thanks to all who have replied.


----------

